# Windows Vista Logo , Tutorial



## SoFtEcH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hai all... this is my first tutorial ever   ... I tried this Last night and thought to share with you all 

Hope this could help you alot.I dont have a idea how to give a tutorial abt this, So I made all the screenshots as  zip file.

SoFtEcH © 2006.

*Preview : 
*

*i97.photobucket.com/albums/l206/sahtel08/PreviewVistaLogo.png

*Download on dA :*

Windows Vista Logo Tutorial

here's the Logo as I said in the Tut. Flag as in Tutorial


----------



## prasanna7287 (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks


----------



## cocaine (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey thanks for the great tutorial.


----------



## SoFtEcH (Nov 8, 2006)

Glad you all like it  ...


----------



## vasulic (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks SoFtEcH


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice tutorial  

thnx for sharing it


----------



## blueshift (Nov 8, 2006)

thank you thank you.

will be helpful.


----------



## SoFtEcH (Nov 9, 2006)

...


----------



## outlaw (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks buddy


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Nov 10, 2006)

thanks.........


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 10, 2006)

Really good
Thanks for sharing it


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Nov 11, 2006)

thanx


----------



## SoFtEcH (Nov 11, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> @SoFtEcH
> 
> nice tut ......... & how did u create the background, its awesome ?
> 
> anybody has tut 4 that ?



that background is from Vista RTM Aurora.
will link you soon...


----------



## blueshift (Nov 11, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> any idea how 2 create same kinda effect ?
> 
> or have u visited OFFicial DHOOM2 site .... want bg same like that ....... its awesome ?
> 
> designers or photoshop gurus can u guide me plz ..........



Its just a blend of different colors. You can experiment with gradient tool on different layers of varyong opacity. 
And those line streaks/curves can be made using Path tool. or create a line using LineShape tool and then apply Filter>Distort>Bend filter. Then blur it. Create those lines in new layer and change blending mode to Overlay.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice tut keep it up .
I Will also introduce some tut some day


----------



## SoFtEcH (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks to you all my friends...

Offtopic:
          @max_demon : hi I thought you could have a great sign ... but thats aint ... I was thinking that you may made one in flash or in PS. but you just pasted the link here. anyway nice to be here. I'll upload mine if this forum supports flash one  ...


----------

